# Rogers: "If I touch [Fedor's] chin, it's a wrap"



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

> Brett Rogers will test Fedor
> 
> Monday September 28, 2009 3:20 PM By Mark La Monica
> 
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/sports/mixed...811935/brett-rogers-will-test-fedor-1.1482724


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

"Confident to the last drop, that Rogers (10-0)." 

Is he referring to Rogers' predicted drop in defeat?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Can we just have this fight already so we dont have to hear from Rogers mouth ever again. Fedors going to murder him and just make him look stupid.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> Can we just have this fight already so we dont have to hear from Rogers mouth ever again. Fedors going to murder him and just make him look stupid.


Im all for this motion.. When I first saw Rogers with Big black and so on I thought here is a good up and comer but as time has gone on hes gotten to be a real cocky annoying ****..


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

He definitely has a punchers chance but Fedor is the best ***** competitor in the world so if he grabs him I think Grim could be in big big trouble.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

My opinion is that if he touches Fedor's chin, it's because he's in an armbar.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Can we just have this fight already so we dont have to hear from Rogers mouth ever again. Fedors going to murder him and just make him look stupid.



I second that.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Third


----------



## rahildeziner (Jun 7, 2009)

hey

is there any MMA Fighter. I wanna hire one.

do pm me if intrested.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

LOL at Rogers.....:confused05:

CC420


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Finish*

Fedor doesn't have to hit Rogers, he just has to take him down and put him in an armbar and its over!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Fedor doesn't have to hit Rogers, he just has to take him down and put him in an armbar and its over!


Yes but he loves landing a big punch before he takes guys down like he did to Sylvia and Hong. Moves in quickly cracks them in the face then takes them down if the punch didnt and finish it.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

What the hell is Rogers even doing considering talking smack about Fedor?

I might feel a bit sorry for him when he gets beaten like a red headed stepchild... Maybe. LOL.

:sarcastic12:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> My opinion is that if he touches Fedor's chin, it's because he's in an armbar.


LOL, noice.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I didnt click the link and read the entire article, but nothing that he says in the part that was posted is really all that crazy. Its true that Rogers probably could put Fedor to sleep if he connects. Its true that Fedor should be concerned (maybe not concerned, concentrating at least) on Roger's striking. That being said, i think its gonna be a short night for Brett if Fedor gets this to the mat.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> My opinion is that if he touches Fedor's chin, it's because he's in an armbar.


well said haha


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm a huge Fedor fan, but if Rogers hits Fedor with the same shots he hit AA, Fedor is going to get knocked out. Rogers is one huge mofo with power in his hands.

That being said, I believe Fedor will win this by sub in the first round.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Soakked said:


> I'm a huge Fedor fan, but if Rogers hits Fedor with the same shots he hit AA, Fedor is going to get knocked out. Rogers is one huge mofo with power in his hands.
> 
> That being said, I believe Fedor will win this by sub in the first round.


Or ground and pound.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Soakked said:


> I'm a huge Fedor fan, but if Rogers hits Fedor with the same shots he hit AA, Fedor is going to get knocked out. Rogers is one huge mofo with power in his hands.
> 
> That being said, I believe Fedor will win this by sub in the first round.


IMO, Rogers doesn't have a chance, either way. Tim Sylvia said Fedor hit him the hardest he's ever been hit. Fedor, along with an excellent ground game, has excellent stand-up.

However, I'd like to see Fedor fight people *we* want to see him fight, and Rogers ain't one of 'em.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Fedor got married on 10-6-09:

http://www.5thround.com/news/12169/fedor-emelianenko-breaks-camp-to-get-married/

More photos:
http://efedor.ru/news/424.html


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Despite having a mixed opinion of Fedor, i can't wait for this fight.

It will answer a lot of questions about Rogers, that's for sure.


Be sure to vote in my Fedor poll, its on my sig.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

He could tko fedor by bumrush but most likely its fedor by rd.1 armbar


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Its good to know that Rogers has confidence going into this fight.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont know that much about Rogers, but from what ive seen i truly believe that he is not afraid of Fedor and will not be imtimidated at all coming into this fight. I dont see him looking like Sylvia and losing before he even steps into the ring (cage in the upcoming fight). Anyone agree?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> I dont know that much about Rogers, but from what ive seen i truly believe that he is not afraid of Fedor and will not be imtimidated at all coming into this fight. I dont see him looking like Sylvia and losing before he even steps into the ring (cage in the upcoming fight). Anyone agree?


 
I totally agree....the dude is confident and fights for his family, he hasn't really "made it" so that real hunger is there...

Unfortunately is going to be met with elite skills that easily will deal will Rogers onslaught, I see these two just swinging at each other....and Fedor doing what he always does....win
I'm excited...

CC420


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Samborules said:


> He definitely has a punchers chance but Fedor is the best ***** competitor in the world so if he grabs him I think Grim could be in big big trouble.


Fedor is also one of the best boxers in MMA though. His head movement is really only rivaled with Anderson Silva's. 


Look at his sparring sessions with his brother, Aleksander.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> I dont know that much about Rogers, but from what ive seen i truly believe that he is not afraid of Fedor and will not be imtimidated at all coming into this fight. I dont see him looking like Sylvia and losing before he even steps into the ring (cage in the upcoming fight). Anyone agree?


Maybe he won't be intimidated before the fight, but when this stoical Russian is walking towards the ring while the Russian national anthem or some classical song is playing I don't think there's a person on this planet who wouldn't be intimidated just a little bit.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sylvia's Gameplan*

I don't think Sylvia expected Fedor to swing while in the clinch which was obviously a mistake on his part!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Well this is an MMA fight so Rogers has a chance. A punchers chance.

If this hits the floor Rogers is in big trouble I would think.

I go Fedor Via sub Rnd 1


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think this is a terrible match, financially, for Rogers. He's going to get walked through in the first round and it's going to hurt his reputation - even though it's Fedor.

Much like Silva and Lyoto, Fedor's opponents get so humiliated their careers often faulter afterwards. I think Rogers has a natural gift for knocking fools out and the size + reach to make it in the HW division, but this loss will really hurt him. 


I really want Fedor to do a thoroughly crazy throw on Rogers though. He won't need to take this fight to the ground but I still would love to see him toss this guy around like a rag doll.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Someone mentioned it before, when Rogers is in the cage waiting.......He will see this stoic man appear in the distance and methodically make his way towards the cage with an Aura of calmness that no other can duplicate in these circumstances.....

This stoic man will then enter the cage and still not appear to give two shits about this large man called Rogers....

They will then stare down and again this stoic man will remain the same simply and calmly staring into the eyes of Rogers...

I'm predicting 3 mins and change into the fight Rogers is looking up at this stoic man wondering why and how he has ended up on his back and cannot get up...

This my friends is the story of Fedor Emelianenko......

Many know of this man, some still do not or doubt his abilities.....roughly 30 others professionals did the same.....

I'm out....


----------



## PimpSasquatch (Jul 23, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Someone mentioned it before, when Rogers is in the cage waiting.......He will see this stoic man appear in the distance and methodically make his way towards the cage with an Aura of calmness that no other can duplicate in these circumstances.....
> 
> This stoic man will then enter the cage and still not appear to give two shits about this large man called Rogers....
> 
> ...


hell yes!! although fedor will be looking at the ground as always, probably looking for the right spot to toss him on his ass..


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Someone mentioned it before, when Rogers is in the cage waiting.......He will see this stoic man appear in the distance and methodically make his way towards the cage with an Aura of calmness that no other can duplicate in these circumstances.....
> 
> This stoic man will then enter the cage and still not appear to give two shits about this large man called Rogers....
> 
> ...


That was a beautiful description of the Fedor game face.

There is something so implacable about that game face, and the entire demeanor. It's like out of the ring or octagon, he sometimes looks like a gym teacher, but in it.....


----------

